# Do it Yourelf window tinting



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone ever tint the windows in their B14 Sentra? I was thinking of doing that this weekend and was wondering how much film is required?


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I thought of tinting my windows myself but I always been afraid of screewing it up. I you cut a side too short or if the film wrinkles up. But goo dluck on your project you will definitely save a lot of money. Thoes detail places want to charged you an arm and leg for tints.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

My local shops want around $135. How is that for all four windows?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

That sounds about right..... I seem to keep hearing $125-150... Just make sure they guarantte their work... 2 Places around here Warranty it for 5 years....

Oh yea... 3 rolls should be enough but it depends on the Film Manufacturer as to the size of the rolls... Usually size is marked on the box... And itll probably take 2-3 tries before you get the hang of it... Start on an easy window, in a garage (or at least no wind) Work on that 1 window until you get the idea.. I used 1 roll on the first window I tried... Now its like changing oil....Well.....Not quite... The #1 thing is to CLEAN, CLEAN, CLEAN the window before you start.. Its not a bad idea to razor blade the window first... And make sure you have a couple different sized squeeges, Different size blades( the plastic disposable, breakaway knives work well), And some sort of straight edge about 6inches long...

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I was going to use a new bondo spreader.I had tried to do it about 13 yrs ago, but it has been so long that I forgot how.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Good luck, if you do it right ,it wont bouble up.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

tinting is so easy, with the exception of the back window. heres how i do it:
1) lay both the passenger and driver seats all the way back

2)roll out your tint, and find what side is the adhesive side. 

3) give the outside of the window alittle spritz of water, and place the tint on there, the water will hold it in place temporarily, while you cut out a basic shape of the window from the tint. 

4) peel the backing off, and lay the sheet of tint adhesive side up on the seat. spray both the adhesive side of the tint and the inside of the window (coat it, the more the easier to work with) 

5) apply your tint to the window, and position so that all the transparent part of the window is covered

6) rub with a towel from the center outwards, to squeegee most of the water out, without creasing the tint. then progress onto the squeegee assortments, generally working from the center outwards, and then in one general direction. 

7) cut excess tint off from around the window

8) to deal with the "fingers" which is when the tint bubbles up from the bottom in sort of a line, you can either leave it till later or the next day, then squeegee it out, or use a hairdryer/heat gun, and give it a quick pass so that the tint kinda makes the line squiggly, and then squeegee it, this is called heat shrinking the tint. 

9) as for the back window, i have never successfully done mine. it might be best to take it to a shop, or if your daring, use strips horizontally, so you dont have to heatshrink it. 

as for rolls, i found that 1 roll will cover i front window and 2 back windows (in a 2door 200sx). for a 4 door sentra, 1 roll will probably cover one side (driver front and back side windows)


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

I can do many things to a cars interior except for one thing i know for sure..... tint the windows! I tried it once.... the one and only tiem... It was pure crap... I think ill leave it to the experts


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm gonna try it tonight if I can get in contact with my parents so I can use their 3 car garage.I figure the prospect of saving $100 is worht the risk.Wish me luck!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *I'm gonna try it tonight if I can get in contact with my parents so I can use their 3 car garage.I figure the prospect of saving $100 is worht the risk.Wish me luck! *


Get the installation kit that comes with a soap sprayer, squeegee and knife. Use lots of soap. Best if you can remove the glass from the door. It easy, just be patient.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good luck man. tell us how it goes!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I finished the doors and learned a few things along the way.Most important is to clean the doors-not just the windows.Some dirt from the weatherstripping got on the film while I was manuvering it into place!Second is not to go too dark.I did.I went 20 in front and 5 in back.The 5 is WAY too dark!I plan on doing the tricky back window tomorrow, and will do that in 20%.There is a kit available for the back that does it in smaller strips and that's what I'll try on mine.Thirdly, the squeegee that comes in the kit is worthless.Use a small, clean Bondo spreader instead.Also, have lots of fresh razor blades on hand as you DO NOT want to use one when it starts to get worn.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got my windows tinted last week for about $135. I tinted the fronts 50% and the back and rear windows 20%. The guy who tinted my windows did a really good job on them and I'm glad I got them done professionally.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Your avitar is disgusting!That being said, I don't really care enough about this vehicle for it to need to be perfect-the $100 saved will go towards other fun things(like food).For the $10 a roll of film costs, I think it is worth the gamble to at least try it. Besides, it started as a $350 car so anything is an improvement!


----------

